# [ISPConfig 3]Frage zu Mail



## Falcon37 (6. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich über ein Script Mails versenden lasse, wird als Absender _web9@domain.xx_ angeben, in meinem Script kann ich das nicht ändern, also wie kann ich es _global_ ändern? Also dann z.B. aus _web9_ -> _noreply_ machen? Hab leider keine Möglichkeit auch nach langen suchen nicht gefunden.... 

Verwende ISPConfig 3


----------



## Till (7. Juli 2009)

Sowas muss eigentlich im Script gesetzt werden da es nicht global definiert ist. Du kannst höchstens versuchen in der php.ini es dem sendmail binary als Paremeter zu übergeben.


----------



## Falcon37 (7. Juli 2009)

ok danke


----------

